# Installing Equalizer Hitch



## Green_Lantern (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi new member and proud Outback owner. We just purchased and will be installing a Equalizer hitch any tips on installation does not look too complicated. Also any advice/tips from anyone using as far as setting up when towing?

Thanks


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Green_Lantern said:


> Hi new member and proud Outback owner. We just purchased and will be installing a Equalizer hitch any tips on installation does not look too complicated. Also any advice/tips from anyone using as far as setting up when towing?
> 
> Thanks


WELCOME to OUTBACKERS!!!!
try this thread:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=quick_search&search_filter_app[forums]=1


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

The Manual is very clear about how to put it together and adjust.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Equalizer installation video

Basic tips video


----------



## Green_Lantern (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks for the info the videos are great.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Also remember the EQ setup is not a "once and done". It is recommended that you inpect/adjust/tune-up prior to each trip. I purchsaed a 200 in-lbs torque wrench to use on the 3/4" bolts to keep them torques properly.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

daslobo777 said:


> Also remember the EQ setup is not a "once and done". It is recommended that you inpect/adjust/tune-up prior to each trip. I purchsaed a 200 in-lbs torque wrench to use on the 3/4" bolts to keep them torques properly.


Agree - after doing the measurement suggested in the manual, we found that we had to adjust the hitch a few times to dial it in right.

The actual torque for the 3/4" torque bolts is 320 ft-lbs - per the manual. I usally snug them with a torque wrench lower as I don't (and most people) have torque wrench capable of 320. I check and torque the shank bolts before every trip.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

If you do not have acces to a toruqe wrench see if you can rent one and add red loctite to the bigger sized bolts and blue to the smaller.


----------

